# Rtl8187 - alfa usb



## BitUnique (Feb 21, 2010)

I got a Alfa usb adapter here, using the urtw driver it gets detected and all, but not able to authenticate with any APs. I'm using the bsd driver with wpa supplicant, am i suppose to be using the ndis driver? 

Bit


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Feb 21, 2011)

Rtl8187 is not supporting hostapd mode right now


----------



## richardpl (Feb 25, 2011)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> Rtl8187 is not supporting hostapd mode right now



OP is not asking for hostap mode.

BitUnique: Do you get list of APs with `# ifconfig wlan0 list scan` ?


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Feb 25, 2011)

I have commented module too much time now but 
	
	



```
ifconfig wlan0 list scan
```
 was returning me back networks.


----------

